# Hang man sound



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

i need chocking and squirming sounds for my hang man prop anyone got any too share ??


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

maybe you could use these:
http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/Man Being hanged.mp3

http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/Man Being hanged slowed.mp3


----------

